# What am I??



## Linkelly (Oct 4, 2015)

We got Roscoe from a rescue organization at about 4 months old. They said he was an Aussie mix but I just don't see it. He is almost 7 months old now. My guess is German Shepherd, Lab, Border Collie mix but I'd love to hear what other people think. He's currently about 40lbs, loves all dogs and all people, hunts birds and bugs. Loves to play, can be high energy but can also be really laid back at times. Doesn't have a mean bone in his body. Very smart. Very fast. Hates water (screams!) and hates the car. Very expressive ears, though I almost never can catch them on camera. Will eat ANYTHING which can be scary (we don't feed human food).































APOLOGIES IF THE PICTURES ARE SIDEWAYS. I'M NEW!!


----------



## Linkelly (Oct 4, 2015)

if anyone knows how i can rotate these pictures, please let me know!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Someone else from CT 

I definitely see the GSD/Lab... and maybe the border collie too. The faint brindle markings on the legs and face throw me off a little but I suppose that mix could have them, or maybe there are more breeds mixed in there. Sometimes a mix of a mix ends up looking like certain breeds, even though it isn't. Whatever he is, he's a cute one!


----------

